
Free Does Matter - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/29/free-does-matter/
======
Tichy
With all due respect, but how trivial can business advice become?

What I am really envious about is how with ebay it actually benefits the users
to be charged, because it keeps the spammers away.

